
How Brain Architecture Leads to Abstract Thought - davesque
http://www.umass.edu/newsoffice/article/how-brain-architecture-leads-abstract
======
davesque
Link to paper on nature.com:

[http://www.nature.com/articles/srep18112](http://www.nature.com/articles/srep18112)

